# Apache startet nicht - total ratlos



## dreamcat (5. Juni 2009)

hallo, ich habe mir heute xampp runtergeladen und isntalliert.bin ganz neu in dieser thematik. mysql und filezilla laufen, aber das apache startet einfach nicht. ich habe alles schon deinstalliert und neu gemacht, hab es als dienste eingerichtet, wenn ich im internet localhost eintipp kommt "website kann nicht angezeigt werden". wenn man den dienst über das controlpanel starten will, dann kommt nur die anzeige " busy".., während bei den andren beiden " running"steht.
wenn man ihn über die bat starten will, kommt in der console die fehlermeldung " es ist ein dienstabhängiger fehler aufgetreten".
ich weiß ehct nicht mehr weiter, schlage mich jetz schon den ganzen tag damit rum. ich hab noch nie nen ftp zugang eingerichtet ..daß kann doch aber nicht so schrecklich schwer sein,oder ps: dienst hab ich gecheckt, der steht ordnungsgemäß auf " automatisch"

bitte antworten für dummies und danke vorab für eure hilfe.
gruß


----------



## cleanAir (5. Juni 2009)

Hi, also dieses Apache Problem hatte ich vor ca. 2 Monaten auch gehabt. Das lag aber nicht an mir sondern an einer verbuggten XAMPP Light Version.

Also ich dann die Standart rungeladen undinstalliert habe lief alles wunderbar.

Nun welche Version hast du im moment installiert?


Achja checke mal ob irgendeine Firewall (Windows Firewall o.ä.) die erstellung des Ports (80) behindert. Sowas kommt öfter vor.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen klicke auf "start" -> "ausführen" -> gib "CMD" ein und schreibe mal "NETSTAT -a" und schau ob der Port 80 oder 8080 aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2009)

@dreamcat: Bitte lies als neues Mitglied unserer Community die Netiquette und beachte in deinen zukünftigen Forenbeiträgen den Punkt 15 bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Anstatt Netstat zu nutzen, kannst Du auch die xampp-portcheck.exe benutzen (gleiches Verzeichnis wie die *.bat Dateien).

Wie cleanAir schon gesagt hat, kann es daran liegen dass die Windows-Firewall den Port 80 blockt.
Es kann aber auch sein dass dieser Port bereits von einem anderen Programm genutzt wird (z.B. irgendein Messenger).



dreamcat hat gesagt.:


> ich hab noch nie nen ftp zugang eingerichtet ..daß kann doch aber nicht so schrecklich schwer sein,oder


Apache ist kein FTP-Server sondern ein HTTP-Server.
Wenn es Dir nur um den FTP geht, hätte FileZilla (oder irgendeine andere FTP-Software) gelangt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## dreamcat (5. Juni 2009)

huhu
das war ja schonmal schnelle antworten.
die ports haben wir heute alle schon gecheckt ( ein bekannter , der seit kurzem info studiert, war hier--nach n paar stunden wußte der dann auch nicht mehr weiter)..haben auch alle unnötigen dienste abgestellt. messie dienste hab ich eh immer auf manuell stehen ( da lief auch nichts). als version benutze ich die standard.

ps: kenne mich mit dem zeugs nicht aus, habe daher eben als dienste erst mal alle installiert, weil bei dem handbuch der software nur stand, man solle sich xampp installieren.. ( ich brauche das also nur, um die dateien auf den server meines webspaces zu bekommen um die hp online bearbeiten zu können)..

gruß

ps: wir hatten den verdacht daß es daran liegen könnt? daß ich grade nicht über mein eigenes dsl reingeh, sondern über das wlan meines bekannten?


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2009)

Scheinbar hast du meine Antwort und Bitte überlesen:


Maik hat gesagt.:


> @dreamcat: Bitte lies als neues Mitglied unserer Community die Netiquette und beachte in deinen zukünftigen Forenbeiträgen den Punkt 15 bzgl. deiner durchgängigen Kleinschreibung - vielen Dank!
> 
> mfg Maik





			
				Netiquette #15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



mfg Maik


----------



## cleanAir (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm also an dem Internezugang liegt es nicht da du bei "http://localhost" local drauf zugreifst.

Naja wenn die Ports ausgeschlossen werden können. Würde ich einen andere Xampp Version nehmen (das hat bei mir das Problem ebenfalls gelöst). Denn manchmal machen deren Praktikanten die Releases (achtung nicht ernst gemeint).

Jedenfalls hatte ich auchmal eine nicht lauffähige Version erwischt. Zur Installation: XAMPP schreibt sich nicht in die registry, demnach kannst du das Verzeichnis einfach löschen und fertig.

AHHH da fällt mir ein falls du Windows Vista benutzt kann es sein das dass Sicherheitscenter den Code für "Schadcode" hält und blockt. Da gab es irgendwann mal ein Update was viele Programme beim ausführen gehindert hat. Wann das war und bei welcher Version habe ich vergessen.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juni 2009)

dreamcat hat gesagt.:


> ps: kenne mich mit dem zeugs nicht aus, habe daher eben als dienste erst mal alle installiert, weil bei dem handbuch der software nur stand, man solle sich xampp installieren.. ( ich brauche das also nur, um die dateien auf den server meines webspaces zu bekommen um die hp online bearbeiten zu können)..


Keine Ahnung von welchem Handbuch und welcher Software Du da redest.
Aber XAMPP wurde nicht dazu konzipiert um Dateien auf Deinen Webspaceserver zu übertragen, sondern um einen eigenen Server (Webspace inkl. Perl/PHP, Datenbank, Mailserver, FTP-Server) zu betreiben (Stichwort: Rootserver).
Damit öffnest Du aber u.U. auch für andere irgendwelche (Hinter-)Türen.
Da kannst Du den PC auch gleich an den Strassenrand stellen, dort ist er genauso sicher vor fremden (ungewollten) Zugriffen. 

Du willst ja nur Dateien auf Deinen Webspace hochladen, also schmeiss XAMPP wieder runter und nimm nur FileZilla.

*PS: und wenn Dein nächster Beitrag nicht unseren Anforderungen entspricht (siehe Maiks (Warn-)Hinweis), dann werde ich nichtmehr antworten.*


----------



## dreamcat (7. Juni 2009)

_"Du willst ja nur Dateien auf Deinen Webspace hochladen, also schmeiss XAMPP wieder runter und nimm nur FileZilla."(Dr Dau)_

Okay sorry sorry, ich lese mir so was nie durch, da ich es von andren Foren her gewohnt bin, daß man immer durchgängig klein schreibt..

zu dem webserver: wenn ich eh nur Filezilla brauche , dann kann ich mir das ganze doch auch eh direkt sparen, oder? denn mein provider bietet ja nen FTP Zugang an.
oder?!Frage mich nur warum die denn sowas schreiben.. ( benutze , um deine "Frage" zu beantworten , den Homepage Maker 7 von bhv. 
und deren Handbuch ist wohl auch von Praktikanten übersetzt *scherz*


----------

